# General RTA wicking



## Darth Vaper (9/8/18)

On almost all of my RTA’s I generally only get wicking bubbles coming up on one side of the tank - never both.
This has been the case for as long as I can recall... from my Serpents to the Exocet to the Zeus and now the Dvarw too. I don’t have any actual wicking issues - lots of flavour and no dry hits etc - but the lack of wicking/bubble symmetry gets to the OCD in me.
Anyone have any thoughts on why or experienced the opposite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/8/18)

http://vapingunderground.com/threads/air-bubbles.206974/

Quote taken from thread --| 
"No issue, it's just the air being displaced, it doesn't have to do it evenly. Which hole(s) it comes out of will depend on a few things but it could simply be the angle you're holding the tank. Think plunging a bucket upside down into water and tilting it, the upside will let loose some air. 

Anyways, like others mentioned the Griffin you'll have these persistent air bubbles hanging on the juice wells, but after each pull I'll get a big bubble up through usually only one of the holes and it's not always the same one, tilting the vape different directions changes which one is letting it out. Though sometimes it just goes "ehh screw you" and comes out of one that I didn't expect (and I don't know exactly why which is why I watch it and play with it). 

Anyways I think you already had your answer, but if not, nothing to worry about as long as you aren't getting any burnt hits"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## HapticSimian (9/8/18)

Path of least resistance. Each coil will tend to wick from one end rather than the other. Nothing to worry about. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (9/8/18)

Similar to air being displaced when sitting in the bath, never know where the bubbles will surface.
Often wondered about this myself @Darth Vaper but never asked the question. Thanks @Alex now I know.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

